# Lifting This Man (Chris Broussard) in Prayer and All Others....



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 30, 2013)

who have a RIGHT TO THEIR  PERSONAL OPINION ABOUT THE GAY LIFESTYLE AND WHO ARE BEING PERSECUTED BECAUSE OF IT.

This mans spoke the truth about ALL sin, but they nitpicked out what they wanted to hear....as usual.

This is getting ridiculous....

This is the video people are all up in arms about...homosexuals and those who love and don't mind their lifestyle, are bullies...plain and simple as far as I am concerned....and this is my opinion, just like they have theirs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=N_SHBMn3ODU

No, I'm not tolerant of sin and never will be.  Period, end of discussion.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 30, 2013)

BEST POST ON LHCF RIGHT NOW:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=18328411&postcount=49



> It's funny that liberals are all for folks expressing themselves  except when the expression includes God.  It's funny that liberals say  that folks are entitled to their opinions until they don't like their  opinion.  CB was asked his opinion and he gave it.
> 
> I, too, think that homosexuality is a sin--so are fornicating, lying,  stealing, cheating, and killing. However, homosexuals are the only ones  trying to convince the world that their sin is ok. I will not be  convinced against the Word.  I don't condone sin. We all fall short, but  I'm not going to cheer for or encourage sin in my life or anyone's, for  that matter.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=18328411


----------



## sweetvi (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy

Girl I've been trying to respond for the past hour! Lol my computer keeps acting up!  I posted that quote on Facebook and the uproar of responses!  So many people are for same-sex marriage and I guess I made some enemies lol

Anyways my thing is Marriage is a religious institution created by God! They have civil unions so why are they trying to jump on our boat?  Also being gay is not the new black. We can see color, not sexual orientation!  This spirit is aggressive and I take comfort in knowing that God said all Knees will bow and know I am God!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy, I read this earlier this morning and prayed that the Lord will strengthen him and his family ...Lord help all those who will stand for righteousness sake.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 30, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Girl I've been trying to respond for the past hour! Lol my computer keeps acting up!  I posted that quote on Facebook and the uproar of responses!  So many people are for same-sex marriage and I guess I made some enemies lol
> 
> Anyways my thing is Marriage is a religious institution created by God! They have civil unions so why are they trying to jump on our boat?  Also being gay is not the new black. We can see color, not sexual orientation!  This spirit is aggressive and I take comfort in knowing that God said all Knees will bow and know I am God!


You keep standing, especially on facebook....and if you made enemies GOOD FOR YOU!  They don't hate you, but Jesus Christ who lives in you.  

People are something else...they can curse, have sex on tv, amongst so many other things, but as soon as you (a Christian) say something about homosexuality, they begin to foam at the mouth.  It's sad but somewhat humerous at the same time.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 30, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Nice & Wavy, I read this earlier this morning and prayed that the Lord will strengthen him and his family ...Lord help all those who will stand for righteousness sake.


Dh and I prayed for him too.  These people are a trip.....


----------



## sweetvi (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You keep standing, especially on facebook....and if you made enemies GOOD FOR YOU! *They don't hate you, but Jesus Christ who lives in you. *
> 
> People are something else...they can curse, have sex on tv, amongst so many other things, but as soon as you (a Christian) say something about homosexuality, they begin to foam at the mouth. It's sad but somewhat humerous at the same time.


 

This is a reminder of why I am doing this......it is not in vain. Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 30, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> This is a reminder of why I am doing this......it is not in vain. Thank you for the encouragement!


No, it is not in vain   You are more than welcome!


----------



## SimplyWhole (Apr 30, 2013)

Not in vain


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 30, 2013)

SimplyWhole said:


> Not in vain


Amen!

 SimplyWhole!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 30, 2013)

Everyone has a right to be heard, but now it's not enough to just love people that are gay. We also have to agree with their lifestyle or we're labeled homophobic. I don't get it. 

I don't understand how anyone could possibly compare this to slavery. I live in a very liberal city with a large homosexual population. Everyone around me is educated and upper middle class. Not sure if they're working on some plantation or being whipped somewhere I don't know about. 

No one should be discriminated against, beaten, treated unfairly, etc regardless of color or sexual orientation. But don't feed your gay agenda down my throat and tell me my God doesn't exist. And I'm not buying into this "Christians are homophobic" stuff. Even if I were atheist I would not agree with this.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 30, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> Everyone has a right to be heard, but now it's not enough to just love people that are gay. We also have to agree with their lifestyle or we're labeled homophobic. I don't get it.
> 
> I don't understand how anyone could possibly compare this to slavery. I live in a very liberal city with a large homosexual population. Everyone around me is educated and upper middle class. Not sure if they're working on some plantation or being whipped somewhere I don't know about.
> 
> ...


Girl, there are many who don't agree with this, not just Christians....

Satan is making sure that Christians are labeled this way so that people can stop us...but, we are never stopped because WE HAVE JESUS CHRIST AND HIS SHED BLOOD on our side...hallelujah!!!

These people think that they have the upperhand, but when you go along with the enemy, he will fake you out for awhile, but soon come (as my MIL would say) he turns and will bite them in the butt and then they will say 'Why me?'


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 30, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Nice & Wavy, I read this earlier this morning and prayed that the Lord will strengthen him and his family ...Lord help all those who will stand for righteousness sake.



I have been young and now I am old, *Yet I have not seen the righteous forsaken* or his descendants begging bread. Psalm 37:25

Ladies, we are covered.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 30, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I have been young and now I am old, *Yet I have not seen the righteous forsaken* or his descendants begging bread. Psalm 37:25
> 
> *Ladies, we are covered*.


Yes we are!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


>



I just posted this on Facebook. Let's see how many unfriend me LOL


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 30, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> I just posted this on Facebook. Let's see how many unfriend me LOL


Well, if they do...they were not friends to begin with, right?

Let us know....


----------



## Laela (Apr 30, 2013)

that is true... I see this is testing relationships, friendships, etc., and bringing the out the ugly in some people.  There is great benefit in knowing who your friends are.




Nice & Wavy said:


> Well, if they do...they were not friends to begin with, right?
> 
> Let us know....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 1, 2013)

"God blesses the one who reads the words of this prophecy to the church, and he blesses all who listen to its message and obey what it says, for the time is near."  Revelation 1:3


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 1, 2013)

Laela said:


> that is true... I see this is testing relationships, friendships, etc., and bringing the out the ugly in some people.  There is great benefit in knowing who your friends are.


Exactly and it is surprising in some and common in others...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 1, 2013)

“And because you listen to these rules and keep and do them, the LORD your God will keep with you the covenant and the steadfast love that he swore to your fathers. 13 He will love you, bless you, and multiply you. He will also bless the fruit of your womb and the fruit of your ground, your grain and your wine and your oil, the increase of your herds and the young of your flock, in the land that he swore to your fathers to give you. 14 You shall be blessed above all peoples. There shall not be male or female barren among you or among your livestock."  Deuteronomy 7: 12-14. ESV


----------



## sweetvi (May 1, 2013)

Woke up with this song on my heart.......    Nice & Wavy. Laela

Israel Houghton.  Jesus at The Center


http://youtu.be/_MO0tI3t3fM!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 1, 2013)

Folks don't like to be rebuked when you are so wayward out in sin. I feel bad for them because being in the light makes folks mad. Think about it when someone is in complete darkness then you turn on the light their eyes hurt and they aren't that happy. To be called out is like being out without clothes. So instead of asking for forgiveness from God they will sound off.


----------



## Shimmie (May 1, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> who have a RIGHT TO THEIR  PERSONAL OPINION ABOUT THE GAY LIFESTYLE AND WHO ARE BEING PERSECUTED BECAUSE OF IT.
> 
> This mans spoke the truth about ALL sin, but they nitpicked out what they wanted to hear....as usual.
> 
> ...



Precious Wavy, I agree with you far more than I can place into words...and that's where Prayer  takes over, far above and beyond.

Do 'they' really think that they own the world and the lives within?   God's Word is clear:   

_The earth is the Lords and the fullness thereof and they and all that dwell therein. _ (Psalm 24:1)

Haman (in the Book of Ruth did this) and the consequence he suffered.   The gay agenda has gone far too far; they do not 'own' nor do they rule the world, nor do they own or rule God's children and they will not be allowed to stop the Children of God from progressing.

Have you noticed something?   Blacks did not carry on this way when 'we' (our leaders) were fighting for 'our' civil rights.  We didn't try to hinder nor stop others from their rights.   We just wanted ours.  Blacks fought with 'class' and respect for everyone.   We weren't filing lawsuits against Jesus.

I was looking at a list of famous gays and realized these people have NEVER been without rights and money; if nothing else they've always had more privileges then others...(advantages, favor : prerogatives).   They are still and were always ahead more than Black Americans.   This is true and it's a sad shame that there are Blacks who are so blindly supporting an agenda 'gay' which could care two  them.   They will be the very ones, left in the dust without a face mask for protection.   

God is not taking this lightly.  Beyond opinion, there is an *inevitable backlash* coming to each of the gay activists who are attacking God's Children and others who do not support their agenda; the seed has been planted and it's been watered by their actions.  

The fruit of their labour is coming into full bloom, and there will be a consequence that they did not consider nor believe in nor will they be able to endure it.    And there's no court nor lawsuit that can protect them from this inevitable backlash.  

"Iniquity will stop 'her' mouth"   They won't sue another Child of God, not ever.   And restitution will be given to those who have been afflicted by them.

*Psalm 107:42*

*The righteous shall see it, and rejoice: and all iniquity shall stop her mouth. ... The upright do see and rejoice, And all perversity hath shut her mouth. *


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 1, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy, I agree with you far more than I can place into words...and that's where Prayer  takes over, far above and beyond.
> 
> Do 'they' really think that they own the world and the lives within?   God's Word is clear:
> 
> ...


Yes indeed


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 1, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Woke up with this song on my heart.......    @Nice & Wavy. @Laela
> 
> Israel Houghton.  Jesus at The Center
> 
> ...


Love it...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 1, 2013)

Good article!

----------------

 Will Chris Broussard Become a Martyr of the Media?                         

11:00AM EDT 4/30/2013                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

Chris Broussard.    You knew it was going to happen sooner or later. An athlete in a  major pro sport would come out as gay, declaring himself a Christian as  well, and a Christian journalist would be asked for his take on the  subject, only to be labeled intolerant and bigoted. How could it be  otherwise?

 It’s true that in 2009, ESPN  writer Chris Broussard opined that the NBA was “ready” for an openly  gay player, explaining, “By ‘ready’ I don’t mean that everyone on the  guy’s team or in his organization will like the fact that he’s a  homosexual, or that the guy might not get called names by opponents on  the court, or even that his own teammates might not chuckle behind his  back.”

 Instead, Broussard explained, “By ‘ready’ I mean that players will  tolerate a homosexual teammate or opponent. Like Charles Barkley said,  some have been doing that already ... Thus, whenever a current player  comes out as gay, you will hear overwhelming support for the guy.”  At the same time, Broussard stated plainly, “I’m a born-again,  Bible-believing Christian (no, I’m not a member of the Religious Right).  And I’m against homosexuality (I believe it’s a sin) and same-sex  marriage.  “But,” he said, “before you label me ‘homophobic,’ know that I’m  against any type of sex outside of marriage between a man and a woman.  That includes heterosexual fornication (premarital sex).”

That, however, wasn’t Broussard’s punch line. Rather, his point was  this: “I’m saying all that to say that if I can play basketball with a  homosexual, just about anyone can.”  So, Broussard holds to basic, biblical teaching about sexual  morality, but that doesn’t stop him from being a friend or a teammate or  a neighbor to a gay man or woman. In fact, he went on to mention his  friendship with openly gay ESPN journalist LZ Granderson, with whom he  also played basketball in several rec leagues.
 But the stakes are much higher now, and it is virtually forbidden  today for a secular journalist (as opposed to a religious commentator)  to express any difference with homosexual practice (although it’s  becoming increasingly difficult even for a religious commentator to  speak out).

So, it’s no surprise that, on the day that NBA center Jason Collins  declared his homosexuality, Broussard was asked for his take on Collins’  claim to be a Christian.  His answer was  consistent with his beliefs: “I'm a Christian. I don't agree with  homosexuality," Broussard said. “I think it's a sin, as I think all sex  outside of marriage between a man and a woman is.
 “If you're openly living in unrepentant sin”—speaking again of  homosexual practice, not simply being gay—“that’s walking in open  rebellion to God and to Jesus Christ.”

 Now, from a biblical perspective, this is pretty basic stuff, but in  speaking so candidly, Broussard violated an unspoken media rule: Thou  shalt not speak critically of homosexuality in any way, shape, size or  form.
 I wonder how long it will be before Broussard is pressured into  offering a groveling, “I’m not homophobic” apology or before he is  required to go to sensitivity training, being reminded that his comments  were the cause of another gay teen suicide. (I’m not for a moment  belittling the tragedy of a young person taking his or her life, and we  should do whatever is right to help prevent that. I’m simply pointing  out that today, when you hold to biblical standards, you’re told that  the blood of gay teens is on your hands. I’m often told this in the  comments section after my articles.) Is it even possible that Broussard  could be fired if he doesn’t recant?

 Already in Canada, sports broadcaster Damian Goddard “lost his job after tweeting his support of marriage as the union of one man and one woman.”  According to Goddard's website, “After a career of nearly 20 years  spanning both radio and television sports broadcasting, and at the time  one of the leading anchors on Sportsnet, Goddard was immediately fired  for voicing his view on marriage. He now has a case before the Human  Rights Commission challenging his dismissal.”

Could this happen to Broussard? It wouldn’t surprise me in the least if it did.  Interviewed along with Broussard was his gay colleague LZ Granderson,  who stated that he would love to be able not to have premarital sex  (another sin listed by Broussard) but that today in America, he can’t  even marry.  Of course, there are now nine states where Granderson could “marry” a  gay partner, but that’s hardly the point. First, no one is making him  have sex if he wants to avoid “premarital sex.” Second, he can walk into  any number of churches and have a same-sex “wedding” ceremony  performed, if the issue is doing what is right in God’s sight. (To be  clear, I’m talking from the perspective of a “gay Christian,” not from  the perspective of Scripture.) Third, the sexual desires and romantic  attractions of a tiny percent of the population are not a legitimate  justification for redefining marriage, regardless of the latest PC  mantra.
 But returning to Chris Broussard, who is being lambasted for his  “intolerant and bigoted” stand, will he be become the next martyr of the  media for openly holding to biblical convictions?

Time will tell, but my message to Chris is simple: *Stand strong, brother. You have spoken the truth.*

Michael Brown is author of The Real Kosher Jesus and host of the nationally syndicated talk radio show The Line of Fire on  the Salem Radio Network. He is also president of FIRE School of  Ministry and director of the Coalition of Conscience. Follow him at AskDrBrown on Facebook or @drmichaellbrown on Twitter.


----------



## Laela (May 2, 2013)

beautiful song...... Yeshua sure is the center of it all.   I'd not heard this one, so thanks for posting it!




sweetvi said:


> Woke up with this song on my heart.......    Nice & Wavy. Laela
> 
> Israel Houghton.  Jesus at The Center
> 
> ...


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 2, 2013)

Ben Shapiro:

(to Pierce Morgan)  "...you are not a hero for being who you are..."  In 2013, we're pretty apathetic about people's lives.  Regarding the athlete getting a pat on the back...I agree.  Why do you need a pat on the back for living your life?


----------



## sweetvi (May 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy

Well I guess I was deleted as a friend lol


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 3, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Well I guess I was deleted as a friend lol


Well...good for you...!!!  Persecuted for Christ sake....love it!

You are blessed and highly favored of the Lord!


----------



## Shimmie (May 3, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Nice & Wavy
> 
> Well I guess I was deleted as a friend lol



sweetvi ...



You still got 'us'...


----------



## sweetvi (May 3, 2013)

LOL. Thank You.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 4, 2013)

"It takes more true love to stand in the face of adversity and hatred and  call 'sin' what it truly is: "sin", than to pretend to be tolerant by  accepting the practice of sin while railing in venomous hatred against  those telling the truth. 

Sometimes it is hard for salt to be salt, and  for light to continue to shine in the darkness; however, if the salt  looses it's savor (and purifying disinfectant qualities) and the light  gives up and refuses to shine, those trapped in darkness will never be  able to see their way out. Praise Almighty God for those who have the  the wherewithal to 'be strong and very courageous' in the face of evil  and evil's backlash against the simple stating of truth. Hate the sin,  but love and pray for the sinner; and be willing to tell the truth." ---Jim


----------

